

Simultaneous Internet Explorer installer (v1-v8) - pistoriusp

(I couldn't find a decent post on this without having to subject you fine gentlemen to tons of blog spam)<p>"Internet Explorer Collection contains multiple IE versions, which are standalone so they can be used at the same time."<p>Homepage:
http://finalbuilds.edskes.net/iecollection.htm<p>Download:
http://codecpack.nl/iecollection1111.exe<p>I know I've been looking for something like this for ages.
======
ivank
IE really doesn't support this. For any real testing, you want a separate
virtual machine for each version of IE. This was discussed; see wayne's
comment, which links to Microsoft-provided VM images:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=353129>

------
Jem
Fine gentlemen?

------
noodle
or, you could've submitted the homepage instead.

i tried this package a while ago and it didn't work for my purposes. its great
if all you're doing is backwards-compatibility testing designs.

more complex apps broke things for me, though, that shouldn't be breaking.

